# New trailer or fix the old?



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Have you considered putting a torsion axle on your trailer? I think if you went that route you could buy a torsion axle with new bearings and everything already there for less than $500. While you're working on it just fix or add new vertical poles and a new jack and winch. I figure a new ameritrail would be almost $3000 so by refitting yours and dropping your bunks and changing out all of the working pieces you'd have your trailer new and working perfectly for less than $1000


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh I thought new trailers were much less than that. I called a guy before about torsion and remember hearing $850. I don't remember if that's installed or what. I thought that plus the new pole, having to cut off and install a new jack etc would make it over a grand. I thought a new trailer was just over 1k for some reason. Guess I'll fix her up.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ameritrail quoted me $3100 for a new aluminum dry launch about three months ago. It was an amazing trailer but I couldn't justify the expense. TA Mahoney sole me a brand new Continental galvanized with regular old leaf springs for $1200 out the door.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> Ameritrail quoted me $3100 for a new aluminum dry launch about three months ago. It was an amazing trailer but I couldn't justify the expense. TA Mahoney sole me a brand new Continental galvanized with regular old leaf springs for $1200 out the door.


that price isn't bad at all. Can you dry launch with it and dry load with spraying the bunks? My big issue is I put in and stay on an island for weekends, the trailer wet launches and doesn't get rinsed off all weekend or week.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I would not go the galvanized route, especially if the trailer might sit for a day or two with salt drying on there. Ameritrails are really nice trailers, but you don't need to spend $3k. My buddy ordered a brand new continental aluminum trailer two years ago custom fit for his mitzi, I think he was out the door right around $2k (torsion axle, LED's etc.). That would probably be your best option for cost, while still getting a pretty nice trailer.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

EasternGlow said:


> I would not go the galvanized route, especially if the trailer might sit for a day or two with salt drying on there. Ameritrails are really nice trailers, but you don't need to spend $3k. My buddy ordered a brand new continental aluminum trailer two years ago custom fit for his mitzi, I think he was out the door right around $2k (torsion axle, LED's etc.). That would probably be your best option for cost, while still getting a pretty nice trailer.


I want to dry launch and load with the new trailer so it won't see salt hopefully. Or at least minimally. Isn't continental local? Like st Pete or something. Looks like I need to go check them out.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was quoted $4800 from ameritrail for a dry launch trailer for my Waterman.....wish it was $3100


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Continental makes a AS1616 aluminum that retails around $1200-1500 depending on where you go. The base model is relatively cheap but comes with crap lights and leaf springs. TA Mahoney in Tampa had the best prices on Continentals of anybody I found in state. I second the no galvanized if you're not going to be immediately washing. I soap wash mine after every trip so it stays pretty nice. Mine definitely doesn't dry launch, but if you angled and sprayed the bunks you could get pretty close to a dry launch. 

http://www.advantagetrailercompany.com/2017-continental-trailers-as1616-skiff-boat-trailer-Zn3b.html


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Financekid1 said:


> I was quoted $4800 from ameritrail for a dry launch trailer for my Waterman.....wish it was $3100


It's that HB surcharge lol! Seriously though, I was a cheapskate and had mine quoted with zero options. I was like "build me the cheapest aluminum trailer you've ever made"


----------

